# Any suggestions for schooling fish please?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,


I want to get a group of schooling fish that really school for a 22 gallon tank. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I've used cardinal tetras for the last 10 years. Just wanted to try something else. Please advise!


Laura


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

harlequin rasbora?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i've got scissor tail and brilliant rasboras in my tank right now. they school together and sometimes separately. very fun to watch


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Anyone know where to get this type of rasboras?*

hmmm rasboras..never thought of those... does anyone know where to get that type of rasboras?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rummy Nose Tetra are always nice.

For Harlequin Rasboras, you should be able to get them at any LFS or Big Al's.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Rummy Nose Tetra are always nice.
> 
> For Harlequin Rasboras, you should be able to get them at any LFS or Big Al's.


But Rummy nose tetra is somewhat picky for a fish tank. You need a group of at least 6 and 8-10 preferred. You need to have established tank with strong current in the place where you want to see them and places for them to hide. And other fish in the tank should not be much bigger than them. I have a 7 in my tank together with neons and they mostly hiding or swimming in the back of the tank where the filter is (see the other thread "Help with Rummy nose tetras (hiding)"). And when I come to the tank they always hide. They are fun to watch from the distance as well as they very good indicator of your tank water conditions


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

A 22 gallon tank is still a relatively small tank so to get a good school you may want to consider a smaller Tetra so that you can keep more of them. Ember Tetra's are the smallest I've had and I really liked them. They are a mid to bottom type fish so originally mine hid in the plants. I added some glow lights and that gave them the courage to explore the rest of the tank. Turned out to be one of my favorite combo's. They are in a 50 gallon now and I added some rummynose Tetra's and it's like every day is a track meet!

Lee


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I like Black Neon Tetras, bigger then Neons or Cardinals and seem to do quite well.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Rummy nose in my experience have always been great for heavily planted tanks where they can school under the larger plants, they are very active. One tetra i have wanted to try is Emperor tetras. They grow larger then neons but look quite different. Mature they have yellows in their fins too.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like black neon tetras. i just got a school of 8 a week ago


----------

